# How do You Clean your Shells



## Christopher (Jan 4, 2010)

I need to clean my Sprit of America 1776 U-36-B Shell, but It has perfect decals that I don't want to distory. How do you clean older trains that have just what I would call old dirt on them? Dirt that won't brush off but you know will come off if you find the wright cleaning product.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I use a soft brush, liquid soap and warm water. Easy on lettering and decals.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I "confiscated" one of the better half's make-up brushes.

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I recently cleaned an old HO 1776 that went to Big Ed. It had a lot of gunk on it. I took 409 cleaner on a Q-tip and went over the whole thing, a little at a time, to clean out the surfaces and crevices as best I could. For the decals, I just wiped a clean Q-tip dampened with 409 right across them gently, and they were undamaged.

You might check with Ed, though....by now, they may have fallen off.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Take care using spray cleaners. Some have solvents that remove paint and soften(permanently) or blister decals. While most engines and cars have lettering applied during manufacturing with paint pads, I have numerous cars and engines that are custom. I bought undecorated models and finished them out myself. 

How do I know that some spray cleaners do this? Don't ask...............Let's just say this is the voice of experience talking and leave it at that.

Bob


----------



## Christopher (Jan 4, 2010)

That why I ask the questions I don't want another meltdown. I used glass cleaner on a hopper once and it took the lettering off faster than I could grab a rag and stop the damage. Too bad the stuff doesn't clean windows as quick.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Mean Green WILL dissolve decals....... as will the purple stuff from Castrol.

Bob


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

I usually use an old tooth brush, warm water, and Dawn dish detergent.

Just dont let the soap set on the thing for very long.

Kevin


----------



## fourthrail (Sep 3, 2009)

Dr. Bronner's soap-

Very mild stuff, not a detergent.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*For those CRUSTY JOBS!*

Yeah GLG....tooth brush, warm water and dishwashing soap are the way to go! I actually used my Low temp dish machine at work to take the field mud off a Rivarossi 2-8-4 shell. Of course I disconected all the chemicals before I ran her through....double racked her and did it ever do the job.....didn't even lose the decals....what a mess!:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Yeah GLG....tooth brush, warm water and dishwashing soap are the way to go! I actually used my Low temp dish machine at work to take the field mud off a Rivarossi 2-8-4 shell. Of course I disconected all the chemicals before I ran her through....double racked her and did it ever do the job.....didn't even lose the decals....what a mess!:thumbsup:


I do that with my dog, periodically. Even gets the dirt out from her nails.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

How would that work on track? 

I thought about putting a lot of my regular track thru the dishwasher to see if it would clean the crud off

Any ideas?


Cheers, Ian


----------



## Christopher (Jan 4, 2010)

My puppy would be very mad at me if i put her in the dishwasher, she would want to go into the washing machine so she pull loops


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

How about a drum with sand. That's how they polish stones. The drum turns for days. Wouldn't have to do it that long for track.


----------



## Christopher (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry just too funny to think about putting our pets into a train wash. Cleaning track in a dishwasher however, is to me a strange way to clean the track. Can the track be that dirty? Will the dishwasher clean the track or just cause it to rust or fall apart? Maybe this is a great idea that I don't have a clue about. I am all for clean track. Do you use Jet Dry?


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Chris,

I have no idea. I came up with that because I have a lot of regular track that sat in a barn with horses for about 10 years.

I've never actually never done it

I'm wondering if it would even work. I really don't want to wash that stuff by hand

Cheers, Ian


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I got's me one a 'dem Toolman Tim Fuel injected, turbo charged, runs on nitro methane, 400,000psi pressure washer things. Guaranteed to take the layers of grime, dirt, grease, paint, years of neglect, and strip plywood one ply at a a time. 

Bad deal is I usually can't find my loco shells within the same block as the house when I'm finished. Found one just last week in the next town.

Neighbor borrowed it a few months ago to "hydro-floss" his teeth. Now, he has to turn around to smile.

Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Not Recommended for Home use!*



Christopher said:


> Sorry just too funny to think about putting our pets into a train wash. Cleaning track in a dishwasher however, is to me a strange way to clean the track. Can the track be that dirty? Will the dishwasher clean the track or just cause it to rust or fall apart? Maybe this is a great idea that I don't have a clue about. I am all for clean track. Do you use Jet Dry?


I think the only thing that saved the Berkie shell was all the Wisconsin Field dirt and hay that came off of it in the first cycle....as for track the chemicals would eat the finish off or just corrode it to some degree. Finished aluminum pans lose their sheen after one or two run throughs. I can't see running it through at all....introducing that much water to metal...its just rust baby!

PS: Hey Reck....PETA will not be happy with you for unethical treatment of a family pet!


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mac,


I thought about just running the track thru a cycle with just water, no chemicals.

Rust is what I was afraid of.


Cheers, Ian


----------



## Christopher (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, we are having fun now. Started with how to clean train shells, now we are using 4000 psi to blast them into the next town, how cool! but realy I took your adviece and used soap and water to clean my shell it came out like new.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Although the dishwasher works fine for dogs...sorry, Peta...keep in mind some types of track use paper insulators between rail and tie. Get those guys wet or rotting and crumbling away and you're in for a world of pain. Also, I'd hand-wash the turnouts and such----you really don't want immersion on moving parts or track accessories with electrical features, pockets to trap and hold water, etc. I recommend Woolite for my fine washing, incidentally.

Okay---just in case someone takes me seriously, I'd thumbs-down on the whole dishwasher idea for track. Cats, though.....


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Mac, Peta has no idea what my dog is like or they'd thank me. My fiance picked her out at the pound. When she's being good, her name is Princess---the rest of the time, it's Demon-Spawn. She stole an entire roast off the counter, last summer, right after I took it out of the crock-pot. Ran out into the yard with it to escape daddy's wrath. A few days later, she calmly carried the remaining fist-sized lump into the living room, dropped it in the floor in front of me, and laid down to gnaw on it. her days are numbered---my fiance has to sleep, at some point.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Uuummmm...., Christopher, that was 400,000 psi. 4000 would only blast the shell across the street.

Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Its Christmas Story 2!!*



Reckers said:


> Mac, Peta has no idea what my dog is like or they'd thank me. My fiance picked her out at the pound. When she's being good, her name is Princess---the rest of the time, it's Demon-Spawn. She stole an entire roast off the counter, last summer, right after I took it out of the crock-pot. Ran out into the yard with it to escape daddy's wrath. A few days later, she calmly carried the remaining fist-sized lump into the living room, dropped it in the floor in front of me, and laid down to gnaw on it. her days are numbered---my fiance has to sleep, at some point.


Reck.....do you resemble the late great Darin MacGavin by any chance!!:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

He wasn't nearly as handsome as I am, Mac!


----------

